# Windows EZ transfer: A lesson learned



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I have Vista Ultimate32bit on one laptop and W7rc64bit on another.
Transfering files by cd/dvd or flashdrive was a pain so I tried EZ transfer. Setup was easy, picked my files to transfer to my W7 machine via wireless 802.lln. 
Well, it took 6+ hours to transfer 16gig. Plus the the laptops could not be used until the transfer was complete. Never again.:nono2: I'll connect via ethernet.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Been there, done that.

I have yet to see any of the literally hundreds of attempts to create "EZ" file transfer methods for old to new computers that ever works well.

An external USB Drive or transfer via network seem to be the least likely to give you a headache.

Larry



BubblePuppy said:


> I have Vista Ultimate32bit on one laptop and W7rc64bit on another.
> Transfering files by cd/dvd or flashdrive was a pain so I tried EZ transfer. Setup was easy, picked my files to transfer to my W7 machine via wireless 802.lln.
> Well, it took 6+ hours to transfer 16gig. Plus the the laptops could not be used until the transfer was complete. Never again.:nono2: I'll connect via ethernet.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Been there, done that.
> 
> ...


Oh, it worked all right, all the files got transfered, but......:dozey::sleeping::new_sleep
Can't wait for both laptops to have W7 for the file sharing ability.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

ouch, glad I couldn't do the transfer since just replaced OS on my main PC, but if you setup Network (forget the win 7 term since not @ home atm) its alot faster, I transfered about the same amount of data to XP Pro machine in about 30min or less but was doing 1 file at @ time vs 1 large folder/file


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Been there, done that.
> 
> ...


This one works just great (really!) ... I've used it a few times between various Macs and it just works.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> This one works just great (really!) ... I've used it a few times between various Macs and it just works.


Sorry, but this won't help any, as I am using Windows.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Sorry, but this won't help any, as I am using Windows.


Ahhh, then this will be of great service. ;-)


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> Ahhh, then this will be of great service. ;-)


Ohhhh...you Mac users are as bad as ex-smokers.:lol:
j/k


----------



## slowmoe (Dec 18, 2005)

How about dusting off a copy of Lap Link, bet ya it would work


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

slowmoe said:


> How about dusting off a copy of Lap Link, bet ya it would work


Don't have it. But the next time I need to do a file transfer with EZ Transfer, I will copulate my two laptops together.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Ohhhh...you Mac users are as bad as ex-smokers.:lol:
> j/k


Well, much like ex-smokers, we've seen through the clouds, things aren't hazy anymore, and it's a breath of fresh air! :lol:

Sorry, I just saw a cheap shot and took it - hope it wasn't offensive!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> Well, much like ex-smokers, we've seen through the clouds, things aren't hazy anymore, and it's a breath of fresh air! :lol:
> 
> Sorry, I just saw a cheap shot and took it - *hope it wasn't offensive*!/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

For large files, I use a USB flash drive.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jerry downing said:


> For large files, I use a USB flash drive.


One file was 9 gigs.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I prefer to copy to and from an external hard drive for large transfers. It ties up one computer at a time and if anything goes seriously wrong, generally all I have to do is unplug the drive and reboot the one computer.

Of course using Windows, nothing ever goes seriously wrong.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> One file was 9 gigs.


They make USB flash drives larger than 8GB you know. 

When I need to transfer files, I use an 80GB USB drive - it really is the least expensive in terms of time, even though it still seems to take forever to copy to and from the USB drive. I wish my laptop had an eSATA port, then I could just use an eSATA drive...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> *They make USB flash drives larger than 8GB you know. *
> 
> When I need to transfer files, I use an 80GB USB drive - it really is the least expensive in terms of time, even though it still seems to take forever to copy to and from the USB drive. I wish my laptop had an eSATA port, then I could just use an eSATA drive...


For how much...? I think more than I can afford at this time.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> For how much...? I think more than I can afford at this time.


I picked up a 16GB MicroCruzer at Costco last year with an instant-rebate for about $49, but I just did a quick Google search and there are a few sellers asking only $19.99 ... I've never heard of those sellers, so be cautious!

http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&safe=off&q=16gb+micro+cruzer&spell=1&oi=spell


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Transferring over my network never fails has always worked for me with only once in a while hiccup of the file being copy protected


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

The last time I transferred files from an old computer to a new one I used one of these: http://www.belkin.com/easytransfercable/


----------

